# Chasidor drawers



## G22inSC (Jun 4, 2010)

I believe it is finally time to take the plunge and place an order for a set of drawers from Chasidor for my EdgeStar. I keep going back and forth on which size and what style to go with. I am leaning toward the natural cedar with a glass top.

What do you'll think...is it better to go with the solid with glass top or slotted with no top?

Does anyone have pictures of the glass top drawers? I have tried searching this site and Chasidor's page but I can't find any good pics of the glass top itself. I am wandering how they hinge/attach and how durable they seem to be.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

I chose slotted drawers with no top because I wanted airflow through all the shelves and drawers. I've read how other BOTLs prefer the glass tops so each shelf can be its own separate humidor within the wineador.

Also, you might want to read thru this thread before purchasing:
Chasidor: How long did you wait?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

While he does make a very nice and beautiful product just make sure you are ok with a long wait for them.


----------



## G22inSC (Jun 4, 2010)

I should have ordered a long time ago but just kept procrastinating to make sure the EdgeStar was going to work out. I am not looking forward to the wait; however, I don't know of any other drawer/shelf options available right now (especially with the glass tops).


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Check with Ed at waxingmoon. He is a member here and he does fantastic work. He will let you know if he is willing to do the work you want. He is also located here in SC so the shipping should be a little cheaper.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I will add my unsolicited advice, no way I would ever buy from that man after the way he treated dozens of our brothers, also now there is someone doing this with a good turn around time and I hear he even answers all emails.

Chasidor doesn't deserve our business in my opinion. Good Luck with whoever you go with.


----------



## G22inSC (Jun 4, 2010)

I will contact Ed and see what he says. I spoke to him a while back before he moved his shop and did not realize he was now venturing out beyond true humidors. Wish he was in the upper part of the state and I would just stop by. Too far a drive to the Low Country.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I got a set of Chasidor drawers.... 154 days later (stained fronts).

The glass sits on top of the drawer. No real way of keeping it on there. No hinge, track or anything. I don't use mine. Made me wonder.... didn't I order slotted bottoms???? Hmmmm.....

Check this link out to a build he did a while back.. The 1st post has a pic you can sort-of see the glass:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/retailer-profit-sales-forum/247385-round-4-vinotemp-edgestar-trays-shelf-s-5.html

I would talk to Ed before you make your final decission.


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

I've gone round and round on this subject, but I'll just say this.

Chuck is a good guy who has done great work for countless brothers and happened to get overwhelmed with a crapload of orders. Did some guys wait a LONG time for orders? Yes, I was one of them (135 days).

Did he have communication problems? Apparently, although I didn't see it...EVERY email I ever sent Chuck was answered within one day. Maybe I got lucky...or maybe I wasn't rude to the guy when I emailed him...I don't know, but I do know I had ZERO communication problems.

Don't buy into the "You are going to wait forever" comments either. Now that the backlog of stained units (which caused all the massive delays and he doesn't offer anymore) is taken care of, he is back on track knocking out the trays. A brother on another forum just stated that he just recieved an order update that his build is in process (basically meaning that they will be completed in about 3-5 business days). He ordered them less than a month ago. So he's looking at around 4-6 weeks from order to delivery...much better than the 5-6 (or longer) MONTHS that some of us had to wait.

A select few are ready to condemn the guy because he got in over his head and it took him a while to get out...forgetting about the HUNDREDS of orders that the guy has filled for fellow brothers. Funny thing is...most of the guys who are so vehemently against him aren't even customers.

Anyway, Chuck will make you an awesome product and it WILL NOT take 6 months to get to you anymore.

BTW, I am in no way affiliated with Chasidor, nor do I personally know Chuck other than my dealings with him while waiting for my order...so call me a fan-boy or whatever, i just think people deserve to hear the WHOLE story...not just the negative part that some people walked in on and took as the way he does business all the time.

I'm done...


----------



## Futility (Feb 25, 2010)

Regarding Chasidor... While many people have gotten their orders in a reasonable amount of time with adequate communication, please be aware that some people have waited a VERY long time to receive their product with virtually no communication. Some unlucky people like myself have had worse outcomes than that.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

slave2theaxe said:


> I've gone round and round on this subject, but I'll just say this.
> 
> Chuck is a good guy who has done great work for countless brothers and happened to get overwhelmed with a crapload of orders. Did some guys wait a LONG time for orders? Yes, I was one of them (135 days).
> 
> ...


I will give you this you are a forgiving man, I will counter with, I screw up all the time but I face the music and apologize and answer pm's and email no matter how embarrassed I am. I got in a disagrement with a friend recently and shit I couldn't sleep until I finally apologized I was devastated how I acted to him. turns out he felt the same way.  Love ya brother! We waited and sweated for three day's until we fixed it!

This guy has had without question had hundreds of times to say something, answer threads, emails, pm,s and he just plain ignored almost everyone. This is not someone no matter how good a guy he might have been good guy's do not consistently treat brothers this way.

Everyone will have to decide to order from him after knowing all this, it is their choice.* But why we have Ed Waxingmoon who has been a great brother treated us more than fairly, also feels bad when a mistake happens and is generous to us all to boot. *Why would anyone choose Chasidor over Ed knowing all this. I can not even understand that he still has supporters after the last six months or so while all this was going on!!!

*There are two people I would trust with wood working, Ed Waxingwood and Bill Humidor Minister. Both are Great BOTL and have proven their generosity and proper woodworking Ethics. Yes Ethics!

Thanks Ed and Bill it's a great thing to know when we need a sure fire piece of Art down to a simple set of drawers or shelves that we have you two treasures and Friends.*

Dave :usa2:


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Neither Ed or Chuck are responding to emails. Too much time in the shop I guess....


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

How long did you wait and did you try pm's?


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

I got my trays and shelves tray from Ed today!

I will post pics as part of an Edgestar build thread that I plan on posting.

He was responsive to all emails, and the experience was stress-free.

The entire turnaround time from designing to delivery was about 3 weeks.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Seasick Sailor said:


> I got my trays and shelves tray from Ed today!
> 
> I will post pics as part of an Edgestar build thread that I plan on posting.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike Got your cigars for the troops and forgot your handle. Posted in the troop thread.

Thanks


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

smelvis said:


> How long did you wait and did you try pm's?


Monday and today for both - no Pm but will.


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

Barefoot said:


> Monday and today for both - no Pm but will.


You definitely wont get ahold of Chuck via PM because he doesn't get on the forums anymore. (A quick check of his profile shows a last activity in 2009).

Also, what email are you trying? The one that always worked for me was the @sbcglobal.net address. If you don't have that one, PM me and I'll hook you up.

I think the @chasidorhumidors.com address is just used for sending out the automated order update emails.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Barefoot said:


> Monday and today for both - no Pm but will.


If you don't here from him PM me in a day or so and I'll call him for you.

Dave


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Not trying to pile on, but I was also one of those folks who received no communication of any kind from Chasidor. I know he's a one-man shop, but I would think that makes it even more important to keep the lines of communication open... he relies almost exclusively on the good word of mouth he'd receive in these and other forums.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Could someone please PM me the correct email address for Chuck? I would greatly appreciete it!

I placed and paid for my order on 9/22/10. I have yet to receive anything other than an email stating that my order had been placed in processing on 1/19/11. The delay is probably due to the fact that I placed a large order, and they had stained fronts...but I would like to email him to try and get a date of delivery...only because it has been 6 weeks since I saw a change in my order status...and a full five months since I placed my order. I have been very impatient...because I too make mistakes and thats seems to be due to the fact that I have been trying to get ahold of him with the wrong email address! I see it is all on my side...after reading everyone's comments here. So, my "patience" have come back...and I know I will be more than pleased with the final product...once it gets here! My: :boohoo:

Thanks!


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

quo155 said:


> Could someone please PM me the correct email address for Chuck? I would greatly appreciete it!
> 
> I placed and paid for my order on 9/22/10. I have yet to receive anything other than an email stating that my order had been placed in processing on 1/19/11. The delay is probably due to the fact that I placed a large order, and they had stained fronts...but I would like to email him to try and get a date of delivery...only because it has been 6 weeks since I saw a change in my order status...and a full five months since I placed my order. I have been very impatient...because I too make mistakes and thats seems to be due to the fact that I have been trying to get ahold of him with the wrong email address! I see it is all on my side...after reading everyone's comments here. So, my "patience" have come back...and I know I will be more than pleased with the final product...once it gets here! My: :boohoo:
> 
> Thanks!


How is it YOUR mistake? Are you serious? He posts the incorrect e-mail address and doesn't reach out to you for 5 months and it's YOUR mistake?


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

gehrig97 said:


> How is it YOUR mistake? Are you serious? He posts the incorrect e-mail address and doesn't reach out to you for 5 months and it's YOUR mistake?


To be honest with you...I guess I am just trying to be "nice" as I have been so pissed over this ordeal. But, you make a valid point...why was I (& all of us) not given his correct email address???

Well, because I want a good product...that I have waited so long for...I will continue to be patient...then once they are received, see how I feel...


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Just an FYI. I ordered 3 doubles and a single for my Edgestar on 2-17 and they were shipped on 3-21. Seems like he has worked through the back log.


----------



## kp_church (Mar 28, 2010)

I ordered back in mid Sept and received 1st part of Jan. Ordered 4 slotted natural doubles, 1 single and a shelf. I received 4 slotted natural doubles & 2 shelfs without the single. The shipment received works out better the way I received. Ended down $-10 in the transaction. Tried to contact to resolve by him shipping another double spacer with no response.

A buddy placed an order late Dec and received late Feb. His order was short a shelf and no contact to replace either.

His product is awesome. Customer service is lacking but very happy with the setup.


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

I received the drawers from Chasidor today and all I can say is that he does some very fine work. These trays fit absolutely perfect.
I am seasoning them now and they are quite thirsty at start up.
One month from order to delivered - not bad.
In my opinion the single tray is too shallow but that is all I would change about the deal.
I can't wait to load them up..........


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

No issues with Chuck at all on my end. I've received responses on all of my emails sent to him. In fact, he's always responded to my emails on the same day, unless I replied late at night. In that case I always had an email the next morning by 8am.

I ordered two cedar shelves for my new Avanti wine cooler. Order was placed last Thursday afternoon. My shelves were shipped today and should be here by Friday. So really a week and one day for me to get two custom built cedar shelves and he did not have the specs for. I also had a special request for one of the of shelves and it was not an issue.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*I just created a thread on Chuck with Chasidor and I thought you might want to read it...

The thread here on Puff: *http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/294977-chuck-chasidor.html


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

I know I'm showing a little late to the show, but Forest is also a member of the forum and does good work as well.

Here is a link to a thread with pictures of his work:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/291381-thanks-forrest.html

Tag on the forum is: Wineador


----------

